# Fixing a flat on wheels with disc brakes?



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

When I fix a flat on my bike, with hydraulic disc brakes, do I have to do anything different like detach the actual braking mechanism or somehow undo the hose? The brake looks like it is fixed to the hub, so I am guessing this a little more involved than fixing a flat with v-brake wheels


----------



## FreeRangeChicken (Jan 13, 2004)

baycat said:


> When I fix a flat on my bike, with hydraulic disc brakes, do I have to do anything different like detach the actual braking mechanism or somehow undo the hose? The brake looks like it is fixed to the hub, so I am guessing this a little more involved than fixing a flat with v-brake wheels


Should be easier, actually. Don't have to undo any cables or anything. Just loosen the quick release and remove the wheel. The disc is attached to the wheel hub and rides freely between the pads in the caliper. Fix the flat, then put the wheel back on making sure the disc is aligned with the slot in the calipers so you don't bend the disc. Tighten the quick released and you're done.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*One word of caution...*



FreeRangeChicken said:


> Should be easier, actually. Don't have to undo any cables or anything. Just loosen the quick release and remove the wheel. The disc is attached to the wheel hub and rides freely between the pads in the caliper. Fix the flat, then put the wheel back on making sure the disc is aligned with the slot in the calipers so you don't bend the disc. Tighten the quick released and you're done.


Like FreeRangeChicken (From here on out, I'm shortening you to FRC) indicated, it's very simply. Don't squeeze the brake lever with your wheel removed. The pads will close in too tight for you to get your rotor back in without prying the calipers apart.

Ken


----------



## FreeRangeChicken (Jan 13, 2004)

Ken in KC said:


> ...From here on out, I'm shortening you to FRC...


Thanks, my girlfriend says I need to be shorter. I'm 5'10 and she's 4'10". 

FRC


----------



## Joe_T (Aug 23, 2004)

maybe I'm retarded but anytime I take off a wheel on my disc setup the brake ends up rubbing a bit and I have to spend some time trying to re-center it.


----------



## VT no 1 2 or 3 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Try marking the hub*



Joe_T said:


> .. anytime I take off a wheel on my disc setup the brake ends up rubbing a bit and I have to spend some time trying to re-center it.


It is because the hub is not being put back in the same position in the drop outs and/or the quick release tension is different.

I mark the non-disk side axle nut with a little dab of white paint so that anytime I remove the wheel I have a reference mark to know if I got the hub back into the same position as when I aligned the caliper. On some hubs (especially those with aluminum axles) just having differenct tension on the quick release can change the alignment of the rotor.


----------

